# "NORDIE's sale MAKES people CRAZY" super haul



## LineausBH58 (Jul 14, 2006)

_all pictures are clickable_
_MAC:_
Patternmaker Warm Eyes
*L/g* Languish
*blush* Format
*e/s* Pink Source
*e/s *Purple Shower

_Smashbox_
*the nordies excl. purch.(*see pic)
*Brow tech *in Brunette
*Angle brush*(for the brow tech)
*FREEBIE*: duo e/s full size in Super Natural









AND my piece de'resitttttanttttt....
something I thought was too cute to pass up..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 . *Juicy Couture charm bracelet*... cause it had all these J's on it... and J is my first letter...








look at the cut box
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







thanks for looking....


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2006)

awesome!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 14, 2006)

Nordies made me smile today as well 
you got some great stuff


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 14, 2006)

Great Haul! you got some awesome stuff!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 14, 2006)

I love the bracelet, very unique.  Was it expensive?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 14, 2006)

*Oh yes....I know!!! While I was in college, I used to work at Nordstrom.  You wouldn't BELIEVE the way somma' those ladies (and men) act during the sale!!!!!  Oh yes, a Darwinian study of humanity at it's finest!*


ETA:  BTW; GREAT HAUL!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

Love it all! The JC bracelet in particular!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## angiela (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my God. Must. Have. That bracelet.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 
_I love the bracelet, very unique.  Was it expensive?_

 
well I did have to say to my friend "Do you know how many e/s I could get for that???"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But I have a lot of MU stuff... so I went for it... It was $88.90... after the sale it will be $125.... so...


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

Fantastic haul.
The bracelet is gorgeous as well.
Think of it this way: for the amount of wear you are going to get out of it, the compliments, the originality, the bracelet practically pays for itself.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 29, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celesphine* 
_Fantastic haul.
The bracelet is gorgeous as well.
Think of it this way: for the amount of wear you are going to get out of it, the compliments, the originality, the bracelet practically pays for itself._

 
i returned the bracelet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   one of the charms fell off after wearing it 3 times...i was pissed but i got the muse stuff


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

awesome haul! to bad about the bracelet


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 21, 2008)

oooh me love everything !!


----------

